# best modeltrain forum



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section but....

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum. This honestly is the best model train forum on the web, no jok e.

We have the friendliest group of modelers who offer help to anyone looking for help. Everyone seems to get along, this is a very good layed back kind of forum.

Just wanted to say thanks to you guys and everyone that go the extra mile with helping others including me (alot)  

Glad im part of this family!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

This is the same reason why I contribute and ask questions here in the forum. You guys are great!! all of you!!

Massey


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I like the way everything is layed out.

A scenery section would be cool but i can live without it.

Btw when was this forum founded? And By who?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Tworail started it and his first post is listed as 4-12-06


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a fan myself. I like the smaller forums. Less trolls and attitude laden idiots.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> I'm a fan myself. I like the smaller forums. Less trolls and attitude laden idiots.


scott nailed it on the head.


Does tworail still visit the forum?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

This is indeed a great forum with great people. It's nice to ask a question or show project pictures and get positive feedback.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I only stay here because blue water is the official color of water on layouts. Plus it is nice to see zombies, dinosaurs and aliens attacking trains


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Xnats said:


> I only stay here because blue water is the official color of water on layouts.


Right!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

joed2323 said:


> Does tworail still visit the forum?


 
Two rail was here back on 01-12-2012 10:08 AM 

Boston and Maine was the first mod. I would say he had allot to do with this becoming such a great forum. His Last Activity: 01-15-2012 06:45 PM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's one for everybody. I never heard of wimp.com, but the vid is ligit.

http://www.wimp.com/traintrack/

Let's see Bob build one of these.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Let's see Bob build one of these.


Aawwww...you figured out my current build...


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*question*

Great video
Why all the stone? What is it's purpose?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ballast, it's for drainage and to prevent erosion.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

that is pretty cool watching those machines do all that work. At the 1:45 mark, you can see the operator of that one machine just kickn back with his one leg on his knee relaxing... Back in the day the man power it took to do this, those old timers would be so jealous watching this video


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Tworail started it and his first post is listed as 4-12-06





joed2323 said:


> scott nailed it on the head.
> 
> 
> Does tworail still visit the forum?


tworail had a contest and gave a train away, then that was about it for the site from him, bm followed the same path, both never say anything anymore. 
At the same time the new administrators took over and for a while they changed overnight. 

It is a BIG SECRET no one will tell.



Xnats said:


> I only stay here because blue water is the official color of water on layouts. Plus it is nice to see zombies, dinosaurs and aliens attacking trains


DON'T YOU LEARN ANYTHING HERE?

BLACK......IS THE TRUE COLOR OF WATER!


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Yup best site is right here! Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I know the water you DO NOT want in the Pilot House is green.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Everyone,

I think you have it all wrong here, this is not the best train forum on the
web but the best forum of any kind on the web. I am members on several
forums and I have to say they are just painful to open up some days. 
There always seems to some drama going on with members and the size of
egos of those members. I really do hate it, and sooner or later I end up 
telling a bunch of yokers who think I should be building a "mash" potato
statue of them in my backyard where to go and what I really think of them.

Needless to say I have been kicked off of a few forums before. But here on
this forum the feel is completely different. Just like having a bunch of friends
over for an operators night. Could not ask for more. Well........

maybe if gunrunnerjohn could get my dead pan sense of humor someday that
would be a plus. ^_^

Ok nothing more to see here, move along people, break it up.

Pookybear


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

pookybear said:


> Needless to say I have been kicked off of a few forums before.


So you just had to get a _dig _in to see if you could run up the score?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

The entire hobby is like that. Our club layout is in a mall. I have left all kinds of expensive gear there for weeks and it is always where I left it, even in the public areas. A few weeks ago, I accidentally left my camera there overnight. It was there the next day. People who love and respect model trains also love and respect each other.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

pookybear said:


> There always seems to some drama going on with members and the size of
> egos of those members.


We got drama here too. I remember much ado about the color of water ...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

xrunner said:


> We got drama here too. I remember much ado about the color of water ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, now that's a cool tree! :thumbsup:  :laugh: 



Xnats said:


>


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> So you just had to get a _dig _in to see if you could run up the score?


Thats how I roll dog! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40

never drink the water Xrunner who knows what color it will be!

Pookybear


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

pookybear said:


> Everyone,
> 
> There always seems to some drama going on with members and the size of
> egos of those members.
> ...


 
I made all of them mad years ago and they took there trains and when home.:laugh:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey now.....no one needs to be a 










His formal name is Richard.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Right!


Oooh... Deliverance. 

I can almost hear the banjo...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------

